
Ray Tracing: WebAssembly vs. JavaScript - markdog12
http://matt-harrison.com/raytracing-webassembly-vs-javascript/
======
The_suffocated
I use Firefox Quantum 61.0 too on my mid-2014 MacBook Air. The numbers are
very close to the ones in the blog.

Safari performed well in this test. Firefox's JS performance and Chrome's WASM
performance seem to be abysmal.

Firefox 61.0 WASM: ~21fps, JS: ~2.2fps

Chrome 68.0 WASM: ~14fps, JS: ~5fps

Safari 11.1.2 WASM: ~23fps, JS: ~6fps

